# Shade Sail on Driveway



## shadesail (Feb 2, 2020)

Hey Everone,

I have a 16 by 20 foot long shade sail I attached to 2 fixing points roughly 9.5 feet apart from the middle of my drive way width. I added a fence post into my existing fence post at the bottom of the driveway roughly 30 feet away from the previously mentioned 2 fixing points. The height of the fixing points roughly 7.7 feet at the top of driveway (garage entrance) and about 7.5 feet heigh on the fence post at the bottom of then driveway. 

The shade is sagging in the middle more on the LHS when looking up the driveway to the garage.

The fixing points at the bottom of the driveway are probably 17 feet apart on the side of the driveway where driveway gates installed.

Anybody know how to fix my problem?

Thanks for reading and I'll have to check this forum out as I just signed up today Superbowl Sunday!!


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Maybe some pictures would help. Attaching them, rather than a link, is available with only 1 post.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Here's a how-to on inserting pictures

https://www.diychatroom.com/f114/ho...114/how-insert-images-into-your-posts-205921/

Bud


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Do you have a means of tightening the sail? Like a turnbuckle? Is the shade sail running through a guidewire? 

How long has the sail been up? Was it in use prior to this?

I have found that shade sails are wonderful to use, however being fabric, they are not terribly consistent in construction. One side may be of tighter construction than the other so it may sag less than the other.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

I would use 3/4" PVC as a batten and there are a number of ways it could be attached to the bottom of the sun sail.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

For better rain shedding, have two diagonally opposite corners a little higher and the other two corners a little lower.

Most shade sails have two cables going to each corner support pole. To better prevent the corners from being torn apart. put a small metal ring or knotted rope loop around the two cables just at each corner of the sail. Add additional cables or ropes around the perimeter of the sail to keep the rings against the respective sail corners and the two cables entering each corner juxtaposed

Don't try to get every bit of sag out of the sail. As you try to do that, the amount of additional tension needed goes up exponentially and greatly increases the chance of tearing of the sail in the wind.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

OK... I gotta ask. What the heck is a "shade sail"?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Something like this.


----------



## NeoHawk (Jun 13, 2020)

Just saw your pic - good way to have a low-cost carport if your HOA allows it.


----------



## seharper (Mar 17, 2020)

Those poles have to be industrial strength though... or guyed well. I see people trying to do these with 4x4 posts set 24" into the ground with a sack of Quikcrete, yeah, no.


----------

